# python suction question.



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey,
So I broke down and bought a python (a generic python)...
It works but the suction is pretty weak. Can I increase the suction power?
The tank is on the same floor as the kitchen sink. The length of the tube is 35 feet.

thanks.


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

I use the 50 ft one and have no problem. Did you start the suction by filling the hose first so all the air is out? Try "filling" the hose first, then open the faucet syphon on the bottom to drain. Turn the faucet on full blast to start the syphon. Once I get the syphon started, I just turn the faucet off, and let gravity take effect so I use less water. Once the tank is half empty (or full), I close the syphon on the faucet and fill-r-up! How do you use yours? Does it have a faucet syphon that opens and closes?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

there is suction but the suction is weak. that's all, it drains. 
I do it just like you. And I don't want to set the faucet on full blast all the time like you. Such a waste of water.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

I attach it to a hose in the yard because it's low enough that it gets really good suction. I've had no luck using the kitchen sink because it's about the same height as the tank and takes forever. This wastes water too but at least it's watering my lawn.


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

dthb4438 said:


> Turn the faucet on full blast to start the syphon. Once I get the syphon started, I just turn the faucet off, and let gravity take effect so I use less water.


My tanks are the same height as my faucet also.

I do turn the water off. Read my post. I just *start* the syphon by turning it on full and once the syphon is started I *turn it off.* Yes, with no water on, it will be slow because there is nothing to draw it out. Just go about your chores while it does it's thing. Trim some plants or something.


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 7, 2009)

How is the water pressure in the faucet you're using when it's just turned on normally? If you've got lower water pressure, you get less suction. The one sink in my house that I can hook the python to has such low pressure that I don't get any suction at all.

I've got a homemade python (It's mostly the same, just put together custom from individual parts) that is 100 feet long (my tank is nowhere near any faucets) and I discovered that I can drain the tank by using gravity, just like you'd do with one of those little bitty gravel vacuums that come with ten gallon tanks. I get the hose full of water, pull it out the door to the yard, put water in the tank end and hold it up, and when it is nearly drained, plunge it down into the water and it should start. It's slow, but it drains the tank out with no wasted water, and I can water my trees or my vegetable garden, or if it's pretty clean, I put it in my livestock water tanks. When I refill, I attach it to the sink the regular way, and that wastes water with mine since the sink attachment has a bad leak and I can't find a replacement for it. I don't have to worry about dechlorinating since I have a well, so I just put the tap water right in the tank.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

hmmm. so it's pretty common.

I'm thinking about drilling a hole in the floor that leads to the basement sink and rig up a permanent python situation. It'll have to be hooked up to my canister filter, maybe... I won't be able to vacuum.

psst. little hint.
Buy the smallest python (cheapest).. Then then can extend the hose to your need by making a trip to the hardware store.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

I have to start my Python's suction with no water in it and cut the water on full blast. It empties fairly quick this way. If I start it with water in it, I get sections with air in it and it runs very slow. 

My sink is higher, BTW. So, gravity doesn't work for me.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Digsy said:


> I attach it to a hose in the yard because it's low enough that it gets really good suction. I've had no luck using the kitchen sink because it's about the same height as the tank and takes forever. This wastes water too but at least it's watering my lawn.


That's a pretty good idea. Hook it up to a sprinkler or oscillating head and spread the excess nutrients all over the yard.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

yeah, I would love to have it go out in the yard but we have winter


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

I wastefully just blow the water down the drain to minimize my water change time, but if you wanted to speed it up, I bet you could disconnect it from the venturi to remove the obstructions in the water's path.


----------



## airborne_r6 (May 2, 2008)

I think the biggest factor in the amount of suction is the difference in heights between the water in the tank and the outlet of the python. The bigger the height difference the greater the conversion of potential energy to kinetic energy hence a higher velocity of water in hose giving greater suction. 

You could certainly augment the suction by running the faucet at full open but as stated this tends to waste water and doesnt seem to have nearly as much effect as lowering the outlet height of the python. I got an appreciable difference just going from the kitchen faucet to a lower bathroom faucet. If I could hook it up to the tub I think it would give me as much suction as siphoning into a bucket used to.

Also, shorter hose lengths will help as there is less loss to friction in the hose. However, I doubt this is even noticable unless you make the hose something like 50 feet shorter.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Any of you guys worry about sucking up fish and shrimps too? The animals can be easily rescued with the bucket method.


----------



## airborne_r6 (May 2, 2008)

mistergreen said:


> Any of you guys worry about sucking up fish and shrimps too? The animals can be easily rescued with the bucket method.


I put a colander in the sink so that if they make through alive I can rescue them. With the decreased suction and me being careful it hasnt been an issue though.


----------



## osxVictoria (Apr 11, 2012)

I constantly worry about sucking up my fish, but usually they will swim away and I use my python to clean the gravel so I'm too close to the substrate for them to have room to get in. . .small as they are.


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

At work we would lose suction with the water on. All I had to do was reverse the flow for and then I would get suction back. This may have been since it was clogged.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

I have the Lees Ultimate Gravel Vac and the syphon has a claw on it to prevent sucking up fish and gravel. You can buy the claw separate and use it with a Python.


----------

